# Fiba Fuse tape for angles ?



## DanielAllen098 (Sep 22, 2018)

Has anyone used fibafuse tape for angles on new build houses? I have used it on my Reno’s and like how it turned out. I’m worried about a new house settling and it tearing and cracking easier than paper? Fiba is supposed to be 70% stronger just seeing what your guys thoughts are and if have had any call backs


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Plenty of guys do, Im personally not a fan, Papers a better choice, just just get stuck in and corner roll it and flush or anglehead it, Or by hand if thats your way.
Doing fuse corners by hand you can easy knife cut it, If you use a corner roller it will split it, They have made a rubber wheeled corner roller for fuse. 
If wallcovering feature walls are done then trimming corners into fuse just opens it up, Papers tougher faster less mucking about being careful, Fuse is only for flats but plenty of people will disagree with me.


----------



## NJ Taper (Oct 7, 2014)

I use it everyday for flats and corners. My internals dont split with my level 5 roller. I use little pressure as well. I pull tape off here and there to check and I've never had it rip. It's not for everyone I know 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielAllen098 (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks for reply’s I used it on My angles on new build holy crap what mess. It looked fine when I was done I got a call back a month later 60% of my angles cracked. 80% of my three ways split. The guy who replied saying it cracks where they put wood trim was right


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

In my own honest opinion. I don't see how this product will hold up . And...I'm most certain it will not . But we just need time to prove me right . :whistling2:


----------

